# Help with insulin....



## parabellum (Mar 9, 2014)

Should insulin be taken pre or post workout?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 9, 2014)

parabellum said:


> Should insulin be taken pre or post workout?



I am just going to assume you have educated yourself on all the potential risks of insulin as it is the only BBing Rx that can kill you. That being said, you will find both points of view have some sound logic. The other thing that will influence when you take your insulin will be if you use peptides or HGH.

Personally, I think that using it PRW has more logic than PWO. I would prefer to pump my muscles full of nutrients before I train. Another benefit to remember is that insulin will only bring certain AA"s into the muscle and blood flow is required to bring the remaining AA's into the muscle. Making PRW optimal IMO.

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 9, 2014)

What about those who take it both pre and post hawk?


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

I took it pre and post and likes the results.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 10, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> What about those who take it both pre and post hawk?




I am no authority, just answering the either or question. The only thing to keep in mind is that anything over 2iu's blunts the effects of HGH so that would need to be take at least 20 mins before slin.

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> I am no authority, just answering the either or question. The only thing to keep in mind is that anything over 2iu's blunts the effects of HGH so that would need to be take at least 20 mins before slin.
> 
> Hawk



Just wondering I personally have never used slin but I see others who have taking before and after.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 10, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> I am no authority, just answering the either or question. The only thing to keep in mind is that anything over 2iu's blunts the effects of HGH so that would need to be take at least 20 mins before slin.
> 
> Hawk



I did not know this! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 12, 2014)

Big-John said:


> I did not know this! Learn something new everyday!



I learned that from the research done by the peptide guys. A small amount of slin up to 2-3iu actually sensitizes receptors. But higher amount closes them down, which is why I shoot my GH PRW and my slin POW.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2014)

Many chose to take humalog throughout the day but without proper diet choices u can end up holding lots of fat quick .  Some people take a combo of humalog pre and humalin R post but experience is needed how to do so.. kind of a vague question..goals , stats,  diet and training experience helps choice..


----------



## FordFan (Mar 20, 2014)

I always liked it pre. Plus I go to the gym in the evening and didn't want to take slin just before bed.

Be careful. I stuck with hum R. Know your diet. 8-10 iu was all I needed. Anymore was not noticeable for me.


----------

